# Camera Help



## Roy

My Nixon Coolpix 5400 has just packed up working. For obvious reasons I need to buy another camera quickly.

Is it worth fixing ? Does anyone know anybody who can do this quickly ?

Does anyone have any recommendations for a good camera to take pictures of watches ?


----------



## Mal52

Roy said:


> My Nixon Coolpix 5400 has just packed up working. For obvious reasons I need to buy another camera quickly.
> 
> Is it worth fixing ? Does anyone know anybody who can do this quickly ?
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for a good camera to take pictures of watches ?


Hi Roy

I dont think there is quick fix for Nikon,i have had to have my 5700 repaired at Nikon UK, the standard cost is

165.00 GBP!! no matter how big or small the problem.

I would stick with Nikon for your watch photography,the macro on the Nikons is second to none IMHO

Cheers Mal


----------



## USMike

If you want to spend big bucks, buy the Nikon D50 and the 105mm f2.8 macro lens. Great lens clarity and super color from the camera. The macro lens has good focusing distance for 1:1 macro so the camera isn't reflected in the watch crystal. Nikon's zoom lenses offer no better than 1:3.2 reproduction at fairly close focusing distance which causes reflections.

I have the Coolpix 5700 which has 8x zoom range and very good close-up capability over a wide range of the zoom. Makes about 1:2 (half life size) reproduction. Have had one repair.

I agree with the comment that Nikon has the best macro capability over the whole range.

Good luck. Finding the perfect camera is only slightly easier than finding the perfect watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy it might be worth giving a guy called Ed Troiska (I think thats how his name is spelt) a call at...

Euro Photographic Services

150 Harrowgate Drive, Leicester, LE4 3GP

0116 267 4247

He`s very good, even Amateur Photographers Editor has used him,









BTW strangely, he`s not far away from Jason`s watch repairer


----------



## Roy

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Griff

Concur on the Nikon and macro bit


----------



## Stan

Might be wise to check out D P Review first Roy. The current crop of Nikon's (P1 etc) only focus down to 4cm unlike the 5400 which goes down to 1cm.


----------



## Roy

I looked and looked and looked at new camera's and could not find anything that would do me better than the 5400 that I have. It's a nightmare, there are far too many camera's available. I decided to try to get mine fixed and sent it to : http://www.thecameracentre.com/repair.htm I spoke to a nice man on the phone who said that they could fix it quickly and that it may cost Â£60-Â£70. We will see if this is the case after they receive it.


----------



## raketakat

Strangely enough my Samsung, which I bought from Si, has packed in







. I doubt that it's economic to repair it







.

These digitals are not like cameras of old. Gimme a Zenith anyday







.


----------



## johnbaz

ian

so has my fuji, i can take, say 20 pics and only one or two stay in the memory







, it also takes 4 or 5 attempts to switch the bugger on and sometimes shuts down when taking a pic









john.


----------



## Stan

Roy said:


> I looked and looked and looked at new camera's and could not find anything that would do me better than the 5400 that I have. It's a nightmare, there are far too many camera's available. I decided to try to get mine fixed and sent it to : http://www.thecameracentre.com/repair.htm I spoke to a nice man on the phone who said that they could fix it quickly and that it may cost Â£60-Â£70. We will see if this is the case after they receive it.


I feel the same about my C990. There are far too many handbag (blouse cameras







) models about these days, the enthusiasts compacts seem to be getting fewer.









Still, Â£60-70 is a lot cheaper than a new 'un.


----------



## pugster

you could try jessops

dont know if they repair as well but worth looking,they have some good prices


----------



## Griff

A certain member may have views on that!!!


----------



## Roy

Sent the camera yesterday by special delivery and have just been contacted today to say it's ready and on its way back to me. Good service.


----------



## Silver Hawk

That is good news...these things usually end up in the bin once broken ( our throw-away-society







)

Did they say what was wrong with it?


----------



## Roy

Silver Hawk said:


> That is good news...these things usually end up in the bin once broken ( our throw-away-society
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Did they say what was wrong with it?


They have not said, it may be written on the invoice. It cost Â£85 in total which is much cheaper than a new camera.


----------



## Stan

Roy said:


> Sent the camera yesterday by special delivery and have just been contacted today to say it's ready and on its way back to me. Good service.


Very good news.


----------



## Mal52

Roy said:


> Sent the camera yesterday by special delivery and have just been contacted today to say it's ready and on its way back to me. Good service.


Thats great news Roy.

Cheers Mal


----------

